# Marriott Rewards website changes



## SueDonJ (Sep 16, 2011)

from Marriott Concierge at flyertalk.com:

The new Marriott Rewards My Account section

At first glance I can't seem to pull up a breakdown of Elite Nights.  The old design listed them by nights stayed, credit card, rollovers, etc.  Does anybody see that now?


----------



## tiel (Sep 16, 2011)

All I can see is nights stayed, bonus nights earned, promotional, and rewarding events.  No breakdowns anywhere that I can find.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, it seems like the 2010-2011 Rollover Nights were bundled into promotional nights.  May not make any difference for next year because what they've said makes it appear that the promotion won't extend another year, but it will make a difference at the end of this year when we have to delete the number of 2010-2011 rollovers from the total to figure out next year's Elite Status.  Does everybody remember their rollover number?  More importantly, is Marriott going to get it right?

I asked a question about it in that flyertalk thread, sure hope MC comes back and says that the numbers are stored somewhere.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 16, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Yeah, it seems like the 2010-2011 Rollover Nights were bundled into promotional nights.  Won't make any difference for next year because they've already said that the promotion won't extend another year, but it will make a difference at the end of this year when we have to delete the number of 2010-2011 rollovers from the total to figure out next year's Elite Status.  Does everybody remember their rollover number?  More importantly, is Marriott going to get it right?
> 
> I asked a question about it in that flyertalk thread, sure hope MC comes back and says that the numbers are stored somewhere.



When and where did they announce the rollover promotion is ending?  I am not surprised by that but when I tried to find out a few days ago I could not find it anywhere.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 16, 2011)

BocaBoy said:


> When and where did they announce the rollover promotion is ending?  I am not surprised by that but when I tried to find out a few days ago I could not find it anywhere.



I'm not sure that they ever made an announcement that precise, saying exactly, "The Rollover Nights promotion will not continue into 2013."  But they did say at the end of 2010 that they'd be extending it "one more year."  Here's one TUG post where the language from a letter is quoted; there are others here and on flyertalk where it was discussed.  I don't remember seeing a post from Marriott Concierge on flyertalk either way - don't think s/he ever said that the language was meant to be that literal, or that the promotion would be continuing despite it.  

{edited my last post to be less direct}


----------



## NJMOM2 (Sep 16, 2011)

I just recently reached Gold membership and before Marriott changed their rewards page I had seen a comment under my rewards level that said _"0 nights needed to renew gold membership level"_ (or something like that).  I really didn't understand what that meant.  Is that what you are looking for?

The terms and conditions explain the membership requirements below.  I don't know if that is the way it was always written but the way I interpret it my Gold status will stay until the end of 2012.  Unless they have rollover nights again I have to stay 50 nights in 2012 to remain a gold member.

_Elite Membership Requirements


1.Only nights personally stayed and individually billed at participating Marriott brand or Ritz-Carlton hotels are credited toward *Elite Membership achievement and renewal.* Accounts may not be combined to achieve Elite Membership.


2.To *achieve or renew Elite Membership status*, the following number of personal nights must be earned through Rewarding Events or stayed at participating locations between January 1 and December 31 of any given year:

Silver 10 to 49 nights 

Gold 50 to 74 nights 

Platinum 75 or more nights 


3.Reward certificate stays do not count toward Elite membership.


4.Hotel charges without a personal overnight stay will not earn room night credit toward Elite membership._


----------



## dougef (Sep 16, 2011)

Rollover is in effect for 2011 - nights will roll into 2012.  See http://www.marriott.com/marriott/eliterolloverFAQs.mi


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 16, 2011)

dougef said:


> Rollover is in effect for 2011 - nights will roll into 2012.  See http://www.marriott.com/marriott/eliterolloverFAQs.mi



Yes, but the "... back for one more year ..." is what makes some of us think that it won't be back for 2013.  Either way we need to be able to figure out at the end of this year (to determine 2012 status,) the total nights earned in 2011 less however many nights rolled from 2010 into 2011.  But then at the end of next year, 2012, rollover nights won't make any difference if the promotion isn't continued into 2013.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 16, 2011)

NJMOM2 said:


> The terms and conditions explain the membership requirements below.  I don't know if that is the way it was always written but the way I interpret it my Gold status will stay until the end of 2012.  Unless they have rollover nights again I have to stay 50 nights in 2012 to remain a gold member.



If you earn a status in a given year, then that status is good for the remainder of the year and through the end of the next. So your gold status will remain until the end of 2012 and probably shortly in to 2013.

We will lose gold status after this year. Had two points based weekly stays. So we won't have the nights needed and won't get any rollover nights. While the gold status was nice this year staying at two hotel properties for 14 nights, I really don't think we will see much of a loss with going back to silver. We got the benefit of some upgrades this year and also the free internet at Marriott hotels and resorts. We don't foresee any major hotel based stays, so we probably won't even notice the loss of gold.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 16, 2011)

If they don't rollover into 2013 I think it will be a marketing blunder, but Marriott is prone to upsetting their best supporters.  You can't start a new benefit for a few years and just drop it without some fallout...the kind a stock has when they reduce their dividends. I'm probably going to end the year with more than 100 stays this year and with rollover might be taking 40 stays into 2012.  But if 2012 stays don't rollover into 2013 I'll just stop at platinum and give Starwood hotels a try.

Brian


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 17, 2011)

I miss my Platinum status. Didn't even earn Gold last year but they gave me a soft landing to Gold for this year. 

I signed up for a Platinum challenge thinking I would make it, but because of cancelled travel, I didn't make it by the deadline. I checked in to a Marriott for a 24 night stay five days after my deadline, but they wouldn't budge on the challenge requirements.

Does anyone know if the nights you get from the Marriott credit card count toward Lifetime status?

Sheila


----------



## radmoo (Sep 17, 2011)

Question, we just responded to 50K point bonus for new Marriott rewards card.  If we use it to pay CV maintenance fees, how many points/dollar will we receive?
Thanks Tuggers.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 17, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> Does anyone know if the nights you get from the Marriott credit card count toward Lifetime status?



Yes, they do count towards lifetime status.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 17, 2011)

radmoo said:


> Question, we just responded to 50K point bonus for new Marriott rewards card.  If we use it to pay CV maintenance fees, how many points/dollar will we receive?
> Thanks Tuggers.



If it's the premier card (black) you should get 5 points per dollar for Marriott charges. I always pay my MF with mine and get the 5 points per dollar. 

There is another Marriott VISA that pays 3 points per dollar so make sure you've got the correct one.


----------



## JimC (Sep 17, 2011)

New site is nice, but what was wrong with the old site?


----------



## radmoo (Sep 17, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> If it's the premier card (black) you should get 5 points per dollar for Marriott charges. I always pay my MF with mine and get the 5 points per dollar.
> 
> There is another Marriott VISA that pays 3 points per dollar so make sure you've got the correct one.




Yes, it is black premier card so I will look forward to 5 points/dollar.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 18, 2011)

I really dislike the upcoming reservations page. I preferred the old layout of all viewable on one page. The old adage goes, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## IngridN (Sep 19, 2011)

DH and I encoured those frustrations yesterday as I was putting together a vacation package for our pet/house sitter. No more see all upcoming ressies  and worse, when you call up the individual ressie, no hotel phone number   . And with a dozen ressies at any one time, the info of all upcoming was invaluable.

Ingrid


----------



## SMB1 (Sep 19, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> I miss my Platinum status. Didn't even earn Gold last year but they gave me a soft landing to Gold for this year.
> 
> I signed up for a Platinum challenge thinking I would make it, but because of cancelled travel, I didn't make it by the deadline. I checked in to a Marriott for a 24 night stay five days after my deadline, but they wouldn't budge on the challenge requirements.
> 
> ...



What is the significance of lifetime status?


----------



## rthib (Sep 19, 2011)

SMB1 said:


> What is the significance of lifetime status?



You get status for lifetime 


I assume your question is what is he talking about.

Among other qualifications, if you have 1000 nights, then you are lifetime Platinum so many folks as we approach that mark like to keep track.


----------



## tiel (Sep 19, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I really dislike the upcoming reservations page. I preferred the old layout of all viewable on one page. The old adage goes, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.



Yeah.  It really bugs me when some redesign ends up giving you less than what you had before.  I wonder who decided this needed to be changed. Whoever it was, I don't think they ever use the website themselves.  The "View all" option was really useful.  The thing is, the info is there, and providing the ability to view it multiple ways is really not a big deal.  It sure wasn't broke.

When I used to work in systems design, we always asked our users what they wanted, what was good/bad about the system they already had.  We never removed anything unless there was broad agreement it was no longer useful.  Oh well...


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 19, 2011)

rthib said:


> You get status for lifetime
> 
> 
> I assume your question is what is he talking about.
> ...



I think to qualify for lifetime, you must have 1000 nights, 1MM or perhaps 2MM points earned and have been platinum at least one year.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 20, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I think to qualify for lifetime, you must have 1000 nights, 1MM or perhaps 2MM points earned and have been platinum at least one year.



I've been Lifetime Platinum for at least five years.  I don't know how it happened, one day I got a letter from Bill Marriott telling me the news.  I thought he just liked me a lot!  I've been staying at Marriott's a long time; my rewards number starts with 000-XXX-XXX so I'm one of the early members.  I know Bill values loyalty.  I heard a story about how Pepsi is the soft drink provider for all Marriott properties when Coke wouldn't provide his first two properties soft drinks.  Bad decision on the part of Coke.  And fueled Bill's loyalty to Pepsi.  Interesting, huh?

Lifetime status means I do not have to reach the level of stays each year which was great in the economic downturn.  Platinum gives you bonus points for each stay (I believe 50% in addition) plus automatic upgraded rooms, additional arrival bonus points per stay (beyond above mentioned e.g. 200 points for Fairfield Inn just for showing up) and special promotions only for Platinum members.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

dmharris said:


> I've been Lifetime Platinum for at least five years.  I don't know how it happened, one day I got a letter from Bill Marriott telling me the news.  I thought he just liked me a lot!  I've been staying at Marriott's a long time; my rewards number starts with 000-XXX-XXX so I'm one of the early members.


Several years ago Marriott made all members who joined in the first year or so of the old Honored Guest program Lifetime Platinum in Marriott Rewards.  That is probably why you got it.  Unfortunately, I joined several months too late for it to apply to me.  (My # starts with 057.)


----------



## dmharris (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info Boca Boy!  I've probably got well over 1000 stays in the past 40 years of business and personal travel as well.


----------



## JoeMO (Sep 20, 2011)

*Lifetime status*

I noticed that the total nights stayed since membership is no longer on the website.  That was how I tracked my lifetime status.  I was getting close with over 800 total stays.  I sent an email to Marriott customer service asking how I could get this info since it is no longer on their website.  I have not heard back yet.  I liked the old one better.  It had more information and was easier to navigate.  I think the new one is designed for sales, not information.  Every screen seems to have the reservation button in the front or middle of the screen.

Does anyone know how to find the lifetime stays on the new site?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## SMB1 (Sep 21, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I think to qualify for lifetime, you must have 1000 nights, 1MM or perhaps 2MM points earned and have been platinum at least one year.



What are MM points?


----------



## rthib (Sep 21, 2011)

SMB1 said:


> What are MM points?



MM = Million

1MM = 1 Million Marriott Reward Points


----------



## fnover (Sep 22, 2011)

JoeMO said:


> I noticed that the total nights stayed since membership is no longer on the website.  That was how I tracked my lifetime status.  I was getting close with over 800 total stays.  I sent an email to Marriott customer service asking how I could get this info since it is no longer on their website.  I have not heard back yet.  I liked the old one better.  It had more information and was easier to navigate.  I think the new one is designed for sales, not information.  Every screen seems to have the reservation button in the front or middle of the screen.
> 
> Does anyone know how to find the lifetime stays on the new site?
> 
> ...


In the past I was able to get it from customer service, I don't know if it is still available from them since the took if off their new page maybe they don't want anyone to have the information.


----------



## JoeMO (Sep 22, 2011)

*Lifetime Stays*

I got an email response from Marriott.  They just showed me how to get the past years information and said that was all that was available.  I few years ago I sent an email to customer service and they did give me my total stays.  I guess that is the only way now.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## JoeMO (Sep 22, 2011)

*Another Marriott Response*

I just got another response from my asking them how I can find my total lifetime stays.  Here it is:

"Some changes were made to the Marriott Rewards website on 15 September 2011. One inadvertent change that occurred was the removal of the "Total Membership Nights" section located in your account overview. This issue has been brought to the attention of the necessary department at our corporate offices, and the issue will be resolved as soon as possible."

So maybe it will be back someday!

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## fnover (Sep 24, 2011)

JoeMO said:


> I just got another response from my asking them how I can find my total lifetime stays.  Here it is:
> 
> "Some changes were made to the Marriott Rewards website on 15 September 2011. One inadvertent change that occurred was the removal of the "Total Membership Nights" section located in your account overview. This issue has been brought to the attention of the necessary department at our corporate offices, and the issue will be resolved as soon as possible."
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hope they do add it back as I am very close to lifetime platinum and having the information at my fingertips would be nice.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 14, 2012)

Flyertalkers are all excited today that they've reverted the MR page design to now show up to ten Upcoming Reservations (check out the last couple pages of this thread.)  Another recent change is that the Total Membership (lifetime) Nights are back.

Nice to see them respond to the complaints generated by their Sept '11 changes.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  Nice to see the change in the upcoming reservations view.  I also disliked the previous limitation.

As for the lifetime nights metric, yes I know a lot of MR folks count those days religiously.  Many like to use that number as a status symbol on the pecking order of loyalty.

For me, the number is depressing as it shows just how insanely long I have been away from home over the years.  Don’t care for it a bit.  To each his own.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2012)

IMO the upcoming reservations page looks very cryptic.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jun 14, 2012)

We recently hired a contractor who knows Bill Marriott personally. He happened to see out Marriott rewards magazine lying out. He owns with Marriott himself and was getting ready to go to St Kitts. He said Mr. Marriott is very genuine and a great businessman to work with.


----------

